

Tell HN: I did it (thank you) - Jem

Two years ago I submitted an 'ask HN' asking for advice from parents working from home (https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2536213). I was having doubts about my childcare and wondered how feasible it was to work around an 18 month old.<p>Long story short I didn't jump ship, I stuck with the job, but ended up pregnant with #2 who was born in May 2012. I realised that I'd be returning to work to pay for childcare and so took the leap into self-employment.<p>I now work from home around 2 kids(!) - a 3.5yr old and nearly 1yr old - and am coming up to the end of my first year in business. It's hard, REALLY hard at times, but I am booked up solid months in advance and have made more in the past few months than I did in my job despite working around 8-12 hours less per week on average. My partner has been able to go down to part time hours so that he can spend more time with the kids which is benefiting us both.<p>I have launched a website for other UK work at home parents offering advice and support, and this is growing steadily month on month.<p>Anyway, I just wanted to say thank you. I would not have had the guts to go through with this or indeed known the realities of what to expect if I'd not got such a fantastic range of responses to that original thread.
======
willchilcutt
I've been a work from home dad for the past 10 months taking care of my 11
month old. The older she gets the less she naps, and unfortunately I really
only get to work when she is asleep. I'm worried within the next year I am
going to have to stay up all night just to keep my 30 hr/week schedule up.

I actually did this backwards from the OP where I was doing freelance work but
now I have a salaried job. My wife also has a full time job.

I just had to get that out there as lots of the time I feel very alone and
think no one else is in my situation.

Thanks for sharing your story. I will check out your website later when my
daughter is napping :)

~~~
Jem
I think my son is about to drop down to 1 nap so I totally get it!

If it weren't for my partner going part time to help in the afternoons I'd be
working all night long anyway, which is obviously not a feasible long term
solution & can really take a toll on your sanity after a while.

------
kriven
That is great, Jem. My husband and I are considering starting a family soon. I
have been debating between just taking a break from work or self employment.
It is good to hear that you have been successful in working from home with
your kids.

~~~
Jem
Don't get me wrong, if I could afford it I'd have certainly taken time off
work (so if you can afford to do so, do it!) but I know I'd have got bored
quickly if I'd just completely given up work.

------
palidanx
Do you have a link to your site?

~~~
Jem
The support site? It's <http://wahmweb.co.uk>

------
kohanz
Thank you for sharing your story. As someone who will start a family in the
next year or so, reading that somebody has accomplished something that I
aspire to (more independence and family time) is very inspiring.

------
tptacek
Congratulations!

~~~
Jem
Thank you.

------
groundCode
well done!

~~~
Jem
Thanks a lot :)

